# green vanlines?



## judu (Jul 19, 2009)

does anyone have any info on what this is. it says vanlines across the front.....about a 3 inch jar i guess, i really like the color.even though shes in rough shape, i was happy to dig it..


----------



## judu (Jul 19, 2009)

heres the bottom, no words or numbers. it has a nice swirl pattern


----------



## capsoda (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't know what was in it but that is a great bottle. Gotta love the green.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 19, 2009)

some sort of cosmetics? cold cream maybe?


----------



## judu (Jul 19, 2009)

i was thinking prob. a cold cream or cosmetic jar too. its alot like the pods and jergens jars i find, the white milkglass ones.....ive never heard of vanlines though and when you search it, nothing really comes up...hmmmm


----------



## judu (Jul 19, 2009)

that would be ponds jars, not pods jars...


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 19, 2009)

it's most likely a cosmetic bottle like already stated but reminds me of vicks vapor rub bottle. i seem to remember a brand other than vicks that came in green bottles when i was little.


----------



## woody (Jul 19, 2009)

Are you sure it doesn't say Vaseline???


----------



## judu (Jul 19, 2009)

thats the first thing i thought of and im not 100 percent sure it doesnt, but it really looks like vanlines...would vasaline put a s on the end on any jars?.....i thought mabe it was a copy of vasaline and the name was made to appear like vasaline.....


----------



## woody (Jul 19, 2009)

It also seems like the bottle is about the right size of a vaseline bottle.
 It could be a copy cat Vaseline bottle.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 19, 2009)

A A Vantine was a very historic merchant who made perfume and cosmetics amoung other things...
 http://homepages.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~cyocom/iashley2.htm
 I think this is from the company he started.


----------



## judu (Jul 19, 2009)

you know, it had occured to me that it could be a t and not a l in the name..i thought that the line was part of the v however and assumed it was vanlines....if it is vantines, would that make this jar late 1800s?...a few of the things we found at the site do date to the late 1800s but most is early 1900s...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 19, 2009)

This bottle is almost certainly machine made, but early on, before WW1 I'd say.. sometimes companies outlive their founders. It's a nice little jar!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 20, 2009)

probably 1920s +/- some years.


----------

